# Barryd`s Prayers Have Been Answered!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

All he needs now is for some `so called expert` to say 
the same about Leffe!>>>

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/foodanddri...slimmer/ar-BBysb19?li=AAcVLvg&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it's not ferkin working though huh!

I just bought some nice Comte and its up 20% in price thanks to you Breixteers so if we leave the Eu I no doubt won't be able to afford it anymore and if that report is true I'll end up fatter!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Possible clue to how accurate it is "The University College of Dublin" just saying.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For the last 10 years prices have been going up or else the size has been shrunk. The most obvious comparison would have been when we changed to decimalisation. So it really is nothing new, buy a decent cheese rather Than some ponsey named cheese that stinks to an extreme. Mind you this is only my opinion,I have no facts or links to confirm this.>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course you dont have any facts. I do though. The pound took a nose dive by 20%, Comte comes from France, how could it not go up by 20%? 

Leffe comes from Belgium. Same logic applies. However the report is Bollox. Both make you fat. That is a fact. They are tasty though so ill just have to go over to Lovely Europe for a few months to save some money and spend my quids there instead.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry barryd but you cannot spend your quids there .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Leffe Cheese.......................................!!!!! Seemples.......................... Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Sorry barryd but you cannot spend your quids there .


We could all go with him and watch him trying. That'd be fun.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

An old friend of ours used to say cheese shrinks a certain part of the male anatomy :surprise: > Ho ho ho.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well it's not the stomach Jan.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

close >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> An old friend of ours used to say cheese shrinks a certain part of the male anatomy :surprise: > Ho ho ho.


Not if you hang a 5kg slab of Comte off the end of it for an hour or two each day it doesnt.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Not if you hang a 5kg slab of Comte off the end of it for an hour or two each day it doesnt.


That would help the diet - as it would be uneatable afterwards.:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You bin reading that karmasutra agen


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

barryd said:


> Of course you dont have any facts. I do though. The pound took a nose dive by 20%, Comte comes from France, how could it not go up by 20%?
> 
> Leffe comes from Belgium. Same logic applies. However the report is Bollox. Both make you fat. That is a fact. They are tasty though so ill just have to go over to Lovely Europe for a few months to save some money and spend my quids there instead.


Well it wouldn't necessarily go up by 20% ....purchase and sale contracts would already be in existence at whatever price was agreed at the time... and even then it depends whether the agreed purchase price was in £s or euros, and whether the various parties had hedged their exchange rate exposure. Obviously for new contracts the exchange rate devaluation would be taken into account in renegotiation of any deal. The price in the shops then would depend on whether the suppliers took the hike in costs or a cut in profits, but generally, in the longer term...the price will rise....to some extent ....
All in all, it shows why we should never have had a referendum in the first place! There are simply too many aspects that the average man in the street was simply not made aware of at the time of the vote or were lied about by both sides and as such the vote was taken on emotive and not factual grounds...shame really...we'll all suffer in the long run....

Garcia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You bin reading that karmasutra agen


Nah, he's too tight, he has the calmer sutra > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Troubles back I see, can´t you take a loooooooong break for a change.

Oh you are still away, I´ll ask Liz to cut you orf.
Cut him off Liz, he´s only trouble.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Keep taking the tablets Gertrude


----------

